# boat plans in 5' grid format?



## Magus Coeruleus (Jun 20, 2008)

I have no idea if this is the right part of the boards to ask, but does anyone know where I can find 5' square battlemat images or grids showing the layout of boats, so I can run a fight on a keelboat?  Thanks very much!


----------



## Scarecrow (Jun 20, 2008)

Paizo does a flip mat with a ship on it.

Crow


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 20, 2008)

Also, they're not in huge file sizes, but there were a handful of ship maps from Stormwrack that found their way to the art gallery and map-a-week sections of the WoTC site.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2008)

It's Modern, but Fiery Dragon's newest Supers & Modern counter collection has two counters for a Fairline Targa 30 motorboat (above and belowdecks). Did 'em myself, based on the builder's blueprints.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 20, 2008)

Also, if you look in the downloads sections of the Wizards website, under "previous editions", I think, there's free zip files with dozens of Spelljammer deckplans.  Most of them are pretty silly, but there's a couple that mirror "real" ships.

See the attachments below...


----------



## Magus Coeruleus (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of the ideas!  I'd forgotten, btw, that my old Spelljammer and Champions of Mystara box sets both have those ship cards.

Cheers!


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 20, 2008)

Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the ideas!  I'd forgotten, btw, that my old Spelljammer and Champions of Mystara box sets both have those ship cards.
> 
> Cheers!




Yep...  They come in handy now and again.

For a keelboat, I might recommend using just the steerage deck from the galleon...  It's about the right size and shape for a large keelboat.  Just move the stairs over between the doors to the two aft cabins, and have it lead to a small deck above the cabins, where the helmsman stands at the tiller.  Eliminate the cargo doors, and pile the deck with whatever cargo and sundries you wish to act as obstacles and scenery in the fight.


----------



## Magus Coeruleus (Jun 20, 2008)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Yep...  They come in handy now and again.
> 
> For a keelboat, I might recommend using just the steerage deck from the galleon...  It's about the right size and shape for a large keelboat.  Just move the stairs over between the doors to the two aft cabins, and have it lead to a small deck above the cabins, where the helmsman stands at the tiller.  Eliminate the cargo doors, and pile the deck with whatever cargo and sundries you wish to act as obstacles and scenery in the fight.



Yeah, that does look good.  I was concerned because 3.5e keelboat (we don't have a 4e one but what difference should it make logically) is just 10' wide, which may be realistic but offers little space for a fight.  I don't think my players will think twice if I have a nice large keelboat.  This boat is being used to transport lumber typically anyway, so I'd imagine it would need generous dimensions if they want to load really long pieces of wood.  There should be a below deck cargo hold for that (and for the crew to flee to when the ship gets attacked by bowmen on the shore) so I think I'll keep the cargo doors but that will be leading down instead of up.  I think the two cabins with a moved staircase and helmsman deck as you describe are the way to go.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 20, 2008)

Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> Yeah, that does look good.  I was concerned because 3.5e keelboat (we don't have a 4e one but what difference should it make logically) is just 10' wide, which may be realistic but offers little space for a fight.




Oh really?  Maybe you misread.  The SRD says...



> *Keelboat*
> 
> This 50- to 75-foot-long ship is 15 to 20 feet wide and has a few oars to supplement its single mast with a square sail. It has a crew of eight to fifteen and can carry 40 to 50 tons of cargo or 100 soldiers. It can make sea voyages, as well as sail down rivers (thanks to its flat bottom). It moves about 1 mile per hour.




The galleon's steerage deck is 20 feet wide, and about 90-95 long (if you count the tiller)...  A little bit big, but perfectly serviceable.

but it's like you said...  It's not your players will notice, or care much, if it makes the fight more interesting.


----------



## Magus Coeruleus (Jun 20, 2008)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Oh really?  Maybe you misread.



You're right.   I was confusing that with the BECMI Riverboat, which is what's assumed in the module.  No space problem in that system since there are no grids or anything.  With 3/4e, though, it needs to be scaled up to have enough room for a fun fight, so there--it's done.  Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------

